# 4 Cylinder OHV Engine with new collector/header running



## gbritnell (Sep 22, 2009)

After doing the construction thread on my new header several members wanted to see a video of it running with the new header. Here is a short clip of the engine running. The audio on the movie doesn't do it justice. I think it has a little deeper sound to it compared to the open piped version. I took the camera shot from the carburetor/distributor side as opposed to the exhaust side in the original clip. On this you can see the distributor advancing with the throttle position change. 
gbritnell

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkkPPTakc3s[/ame]


----------



## b.lindsey (Sep 22, 2009)

Great video and a very sweet sounding engine !!! Thanks for posting the vid. :bow: :bow: :bow:

Bill


----------



## vlmarshall (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow, that's an awesome sound. ;D :bow:


----------



## Deanofid (Sep 22, 2009)

Sounds great. Like a little Offy. Great engine. Cool pipes!


----------



## cobra428 (Sep 23, 2009)

Very Very Nice George
What type of fuel do you run in your engines? This guy, the Holt, the H/M?
Tony


----------



## cobra428 (Sep 23, 2009)

DIY,
Some guys like white gas (coleman camp stove) with a mix of wd-40. I found with my H/M 93 oct was the best after trying them all. Just wondering if G uses any oil mix for upper cyl lube?

Tony


----------



## cobra428 (Sep 23, 2009)

DIY
http://www.jerry-howell.com/Fuel.html
Tony


----------



## cobra428 (Sep 23, 2009)

Diymania  said:
			
		

> This is what i run my toy ASP FS70 4-stroke on but it runs like **** on this, i tried gasoline once in an early test but it bluesmoked like a 2-stroke and stunk up the shop as well as filled it with smoke in around 5 seconds.



ASP FS70 is a model airplane engine that I am familiar with.......shouldn't you be running on commercial glow fuel? Methol Alcohol, Nitro methane caster oil
Tony


----------



## cobra428 (Sep 23, 2009)

DIY,
Good Luck!
Tony


----------



## gbritnell (Sep 23, 2009)

No problem at all gents. To answer the question, I use regular low octane (86) gasoline. I remember years ago that Coleman fuel/camp stove fuel was referred to as white gas. What the calorific value of it was I don't know. I do know that many people do use it as a fuel for their hit and miss type engines. I never have so I don't know what adjustments have to be made to use it. Most of the modelers I know with multicylinder engines use gasoline. I only occasionally run my engines at home and this is in the garage. When I go to a show it's usually outdoors or in a large enough hall that for the period of time that it runs it doesn't stink up the place too much. I don't mix oil with my gas. My multis have oil in the crankcase. When I run my hit and miss type engines I use the drip oiler on them. As far as running alcohol/nitro fuels in our engines I don't see the need. It costs more than gas, it has it's own smell and the engine needs to be cleaned up well after use because the alcohol loves to attract moisture, just ask any RC airplane operator. On the subject of operating on diesel, even if it could be perfected in miniature, I think I would rather smell burnt gasoline than burnt diesel. I have never cared for sitting behind a bus for very long. LOL!!
gbritnell


----------



## cobra428 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks George,
Being a long time model airplane guy I can attest to the messy engine. Also the engines turn brown from the hot caster oil resado. They do sell chem cleaners for that. I would love to turn my Whittle V8 to gas but I would need you to make the distrib and plugs for it. Or maybe by then I might get good enough to attempt.
Tony


----------

